
7,000 Starbucks Locations Added to the Square Wallet - Quekster
http://allthingsd.com/20121107/7000-starbucks-locations-added-to-the-square-wallet/
======
soneill
This is really not impressive if you know the POS sphere. Starbucks' POS is a
Micros-based system. Micros is the only major POS provider that is currently
working with 3rd party vendors (such as Square) to allow direct integration
between those vendors and Micros' clients. If this pays off for Micros, maybe
we'll see more of it, but for now, others like Aloha are making so much
revenue off their own products that they've shown no indication of adopting
Micros' strategy.

Long story short: Don't expect many non-Micros clients to start getting added
to Square, or anyone else, any day soon.

~~~
gsibble
Well put. People also don't seem to get that Square is not becoming
Starbucks's payment processing provider.

edit/correction: This article reports that Square will become their processor,
but none of Square or Starbucks's actual releases seem to mention this.
Interested if anyone can actually clarify.

edit 2: Took a while, but I think I figured it out. Square actually is
processing SB's payments. It's a big win for Chase Paymentech since they are
the actual entity behind Square's processing and a big loss for BofA and First
Data. Interesting. Source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/square-starbucks-
chase-bank-o...](http://www.businessinsider.com/square-starbucks-chase-bank-
of-america-2012-8)

